# My First Headshot (and Kill)



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

On last Friday, I was walking with my brother at our cottage until we were chased away by a pretty big wasp. Luckily, I was loaded with some rocks, and I shot his head clean off from 15 feet away. Photos are coming soon.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

can't wait for the pics


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I took them on my mom's phone (the best camera in the house) so I'm just waiting for her to send them. Sorry about only posting it now, but we have no internet in Canada.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always a pleasure to make a shot like that with a slingshot to dispatch a pest.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

kill enough and you'll have stew soon.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh sh#t! Another queen wasp has started building another nest! Oh well, more kills...


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh well to my previous post...Today I was taking my first shots with Bill Hays' Pocket HTS with yellow flatbands, when another wasp showed up. I shot his thorax right off, but its body was too screwed up to take pis of it. Also with the HTS, I killed a Carolina grasshopper lose a head. My mom has not sent the pics yet. Also, I raise praying mantises, and I fed the grasshopper to one of my mantises, so there are no pics off the hopper.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm waiting on a pocket HTS from Milbro. You have me excited.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i hate teases ! post pics or dont post at all ! i wanna see the carcasses ! i want to see decapitated grasshoppers being eaten by praying mantis, i want to see eviscerated wasp crawl aimlessly on the ground , i want to see internet service provided to canada (read his post, #3) . but all kidding aside- is there any cell phone service in canada for you in order to these now "rumored" pics ?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shot its a good idea to practice on small targets i like to try and do the same myself, not always succesfully


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, the pics were not sent to my laptop yet. Should be coming soon, though. Also, I only have pics on the first wasp. The second wasp was exploded with the impact. First grasshopper-eaten by mantis with no photos. Second grasshopper-stunned, no pics, and fed to mantis.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Here they are:

https://mail-attachm...C0ncDU&sadssc=1

And here's the detail of the strike:

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=2e3721fa85&view=att&th=139034ad45d45505&attid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_h5ll09au2&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_GuYCjoBeahyAuv70wNf8j&sadet=1344385977344&sads=bnWwpO5hDEr2mnOsj7c9CXe8Cig


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep getting a "temporary error 404m" when I try your links. Perhaps it will clear later in the day.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

aww man, i'd have to sign up for a gmail acct .


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

those are links to his mail attachments. they will never work.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ifix said:


> those are links to his mail attachments. they will never work.


 














sparrow , sparrow ,  sparrow !!!


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Arrgh! Sorry guys, I don't know how to download to Picasa.


----------

